# Where to get a commercial Dumbell set



## anth.payne (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a home gym setup in my garage, and so far most of it has been bought from Powerhouse Fitness, apart from a few bits n pieces second hand.

I am struggling to find a decent set of dumbells - they have hex sets in Powerhouse which go upto 30kg, but wondering where I could find a set like you find in the gyms?

Looking to get a set that goes upto 50kg? I have seen them in Powerhouse but nowhere to be seen on their site!


----------



## anth.payne (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry this was meant for the Getting Started Forum! Dunno how it ended up here!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

someone posted a link to a sweet set on ebay but cant remember the thread it was in


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

u looking for a complete set or adjustable ones m8? ebay is allways your best bet for gym equipment, atm due to how things are going a few gyms are closing down so theres usally come good deals on ebay.


----------



## anth.payne (Nov 13, 2011)

Dont want adjustable ones, dont think they'll be as good as full set.

Was looking at the Bodypower 'pro-style' and just add tot he set over time...

Seen a couple sets on ebay, will keep an eye out


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I am interested in this too but I don't want to spend 4k or collect lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

these are pretty cool..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/85KG-OLYMPIC-RUBBER-DUMBELL-SET-TRI-GRIP-UP-42-5-x-2-/110714079237?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19c712c805


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Escape fitness will provide you some amazing dumb bells can buy 1-50 or 10kg increments eg 30 to 40.


----------

